# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Chickens

## crashdive123

I know that some of you have, and do raise chickens.  I was at a customers home today (residential neighborhood with zero lot lines) and they had chickens.  They were a bit different than any I had seen before, so I asked.  They were Polish Chickens.  At first I thought they were pulling my leg, but nope - they weren't - they were Polish Chickens.  I asked if the neighbors minded - apparently not since they've been getting free eggs.  If you haven't seen them - here's a pic.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

You do realize that Hopeak's gonna' get excited now, don't you?  Geese, Polish Chickens........

----------


## Rick

That is the head part, right? It sort of looks like the wrong end. I'm guessing they bump into things a LOT.

----------


## Chris

pretty....

----------


## nell67

Rick,you are right about them bumping into things alot,some of them anyway,since those feathers on some of them actually will cover their eyes,and they can't see a darn thing.

They are called Polish Crested,there are also crested ducks,but their feathers do not obstruct their vision as much as the chikens do.

----------


## grundle

That must be why they are polish.

----------


## Badawg

What do you polish with them???

----------


## Winnie

That's some hairdo! The fancy breeds of poultry are very popular over here, I've just got standard hybrid girls for eggs and entertainment. One is brooding some meat breed eggs at the moment, so christmas dinner is sorted.

----------


## laughingbeetle

LOL!!  feather duster with legs!!

----------


## Mountain Man

Wow those are pretty looking.

We have a coop and an enclosed area for chickens from the previous owners but it needs some work then we plan to add chickens. Expect`n this will bring some critters around too! The coop is about 200ft from our upstairs bedroom window, may have to remove a screen in one of the windows and keep the .22 ready to go  :clap:

----------


## nell67

M_Man,I have caught 4 racoons so far this month that totally destroyed my eggs that was to go into the incubator(stored in an outbuilding) the freaks got in there and demolished eggs from Ameracaunas,ducks,and Peafowl eggs,gggrrrr. 

Live trapped them and relocated them where they will be trapped for fur this winter.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like they'd make a nice hat.

----------


## Mountain Man

> M_Man,I have caught 4 racoons so far this month that totally destroyed my eggs that was to go into the incubator(stored in an outbuilding) the freaks got in there and demolished eggs from Ameracaunas,ducks,and Peafowl eggs,gggrrrr. 
> 
> Live trapped them and relocated them where they will be trapped for fur this winter.


Yikes.

THe coop rightn ow has a nice hole in the back of it from some critter years ago it would appear. The range is enclosed 100% with chicken wire but needs a few pieces sewed up or something will get in I`m sure!

Once I get time I`ll patch it up, fix up the inside, get a solar panel or two and a light for winter and get some chickens... maybe next spring we can fill it up with 4 or more  :Smile:

----------


## nell67

The chickens I keep for myself,are free range,however I do buy and sell chickens,and those are penned and kept away from "my" hens (Ameracaunas-gree/blue egg layers). I do not have a problem with predators getting to my chickens (other than that one time the neighbors dog pack began disappearing...). They roost in the goat barn,and NOTHING messes with them with the goats in there,one old batty goat kills every rodent/snake she sees.

However the ones kept penned up are another story,a racoon literally pulled them through the fence,leaving only feathers and wings behind....which is why I purchased the live trap.

----------


## Mountain Man

> The chickens I keep for myself,are free range,however I do buy and sell chickens,and those are penned and kept away from "my" hens (Ameracaunas-gree/blue egg layers). I do not have a problem with predators getting to my chickens (other than that one time the neighbors dog pack began disappearing...). They roost in the goat barn,and NOTHING messes with them with the goats in there,one old batty goat kills every rodent/snake she sees.
> 
> However the ones kept penned up are another story,a racoon literally pulled them through the fence,leaving only feathers and wings behind....which is why I purchased the live trap.


Good info about the goats! We'd like to get a few of them eventually to clear out some weeds in the yard area we've cleared around the house.

----------


## Stairman

I see those at the AG fair every year along with some even stranger ones.

----------


## Penokeemtn5

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's a pic of one of my Turkens,they've got a naked neck like a turkey,hence the name I suppose.

----------

